# Dumb, but im sure a legit question :)



## cool87 (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you able to pick any 'decent' grow lights at local stores, or must the be ordered online?


Can you get them at for example...

Canadian Tire/Walmat/Etc?


Dumb question :S lol i just dont have a CC to use, and ya... it sucks haha


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 22, 2008)

oh yes... you can get CFL's or florescent lights almost anywhere, as well as smaller HPS lights at a place like Home Depot.

Lighting stores also carry a wide assortment of lights that can be used... just have a look at the resources link to find out what you would need for the setup you are contemplating.


----------



## cool87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awsome, thanks, I for some reason always thought I had to purchase online, floresent I knew were avail, but dont have the room for them, but do have a small area for a screw in one 

Ill drop in there and see how goes... Thanks!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

yup, home depot, ace hardware, lowes, most any do it yerself has them....ask for an HPS 250-400 watt hid floodlamp for your "parking area" at your house.

tell them you need extra security for the "misses" at night 


insidesun.com is a killer site- 100 bux full hid kit with flector remote ballast and bulb


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah you can use CFL they screw in and I have a real Large one purchased at Home DePOT..but f you want to purchase HD/HPS with out gong online..find a indoor garden shop (HYDRO) look n dexoline and find one close but not to close....and purchase it with cash/prpaid cc..But iif your area small..go with cfl's..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yup, home depot, ace hardware, lowes, most any do it yerself has them....ask for an HPS 250-400 watt hid floodlamp for your "parking area" at your house.
> 
> tell them you need extra security for the "misses" at night
> 
> ...


...yeah the msses..lol


----------



## cool87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hm.... Looking on HD's site now just to get an idea, but there dont seem to be any 250-400 on their site?

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...hall&viewall=1&catalogId=10051&N=112591&Nty=1

Is the link im using, some 100 1and 150's (they dont look like they will work haha) But I guess I could throw like 8 of those small ones in  (It's only for 1 or 2 girls 4 at VERY most)

Wish I had a hydro store near by, damn New Brunswick! haha!

going to look up dexoline


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

my home depot told me they dont even sell hps's at the store by me.they say to order them online..but screw all that. if you wanna order online,i'd suggest insidesun.com or htgsupply.com


----------



## Mutt (Jun 24, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> my home depot told me they dont even sell hps's at the store by me


Over at mine they got 50W,70W, and 150W on hand. Guess its worth a look see. All of the electric wholesale supply companies should have some HPS or MH floods too for commercial builders. Can't beat internet for the 250W on up, but the lil 150W on down better to shop around


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

but if your gonna spend 5-80 on a 150 or a 250 watt hps..why not get the 400 watt deal from insidesun.com for 100?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

^ agreed...tell him toa sent you


----------



## cool87 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love you guys/and if so gals 

Love the helpfullness 

Ty all, needa go to Home depot and look around, worst case online it be!


----------



## honeybear (Jun 26, 2008)

htgsupply.com <-- love this site

also, go to home depot! ive bought the majority of my grow supplies there. but, i did buy a CFL from there that crapped out on me in like 2 days so i dont buy those from home depot anymore (target's cheaper anyway)

i dk if anyone else goes to Ace's hardware, but plz plz plz go to home depot before going to Ace's. Ace's charges as high as $7.50 for a $5.00 CFL light and regular potting mixes for as much as $8 for $5 dollar bag from home depot

the HPS selection from home depot is kinda limited too. it's mostly of that outdoor security variety and the reflectors + light + ballast combos offered there just aren't the greatest for the price as compared to online sources. 
i'd recommend home depot for HPS only if you need to pick up any replacement items, but then again, you might have a more sweet home depot than the ones i've checked out


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jun 26, 2008)

cool87 said:
			
		

> Are you able to pick any 'decent' grow lights at local stores, or must the be ordered online?
> 
> 
> Can you get them at for example...
> ...



 You can go to Ebay Stores, and search for SeedsEct. He is cool 1st
of all, and 2nd he takes money orders. His prices are awesome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Get a prepaid CC and order a decent light online.  You can get a 400W for $100 on line,


----------

